# CC Mods with Pics



## nirtol (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Guys here are my mods: 
I first tried staggered (235 35 19 and 275 30 19 in Chrome MMr Hr2 Wheels (thanks to Veedubin02). The ride was rough and the wheel rubbed. So i returned those and got 235 35 19 all around with great tires called vrededstin sessanta(designed italy and made in Holland). The ride is slightler harder with 19 and lowered, but not by much: I have driven 1400 Miles in the past week with them.
With Chrome Staggered








With Silver Wheels 235 35 19 all around

























then I had the rear lights and lower reflectors tinted at 2k racing
























Then i installed the 6050, rear camera and TV. Tv is useless in t he US because not HD, REar camera works well. Nav works well. Radio plug was not plug and play. I have pics of install if you guys want to see - let me know. I like the radio, nav etc. I di miss seing the full name of the songs. It cost me $435 with camera delivered. Another $200 for install. 


















































rear camera install (on number plate light)
















I had 2k racing install the H&R Shocks: (have original if anyone wants to buy)








My next project is the APR Chip. The 2010 is not yet ready, but APR says it will be before year end. 
Also really looking to have LED lights and wating for Veedubin02 to complete his project.


----------



## thisisnotdave (May 27, 2007)

Which Model H/U did u get? And from where? I really like the smoked out the lights dude.


----------



## prpltrck77 (May 24, 2008)

^ Yeah, which model HU, $435 WITH rear camera is pretty cheap. Does the Sat still work?
I'm trying to find a HU that will work with the Sirius receiver.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (prpltrck77)*

Its the WayWell 6050.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_Its the WayWell 6050.

I want this! How many people have installed this?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Ween2010)*

Not many if you go over to golfmkv.com you can read through some reviews and such.


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

me likey the radio! and the silver wheels are much more classy (machined finish I suppose)
On the tails, it looks good but, I would be very scared of overspray! Word of advice, claybar your car asap... shooting paint even on a paintbooth gets messy, the sooner you clean the particles off the easier it is to remove them.


----------



## nirtol (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: CC Mods with Pics (nirtol)*

That is correct it is the 6050. My contact at factory was Fish Lee at Waywell [[email protected]]. You can tell them Nir sent you. I love the head unit, and once you work with it for awhile it gets easier. 
Fish responses are cryptic and customer service not great (not unusual for china) - Thanks for the lights tint comment - i had them apply a medium tint - which i beleive is enough.
As far the Xm/Sirius, i came off a cadi escalade '08 and thought i really was going to miss it but i found a FREE great way to do it. I stream pandora via bluetooth via the head unit and it works great. You dont get song reading on the head unit (phone only).I have an unlimited data plan and it is fantastic. If your phone rings it will still switch to bluetooth phone and re-enable once you end conversation. I have used it for the last 2 weeks and on long trtips with litle to no interruption. You can also use slacker, that offers buffering, although that was not aproblem with Pandora.


----------



## jimntjames (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: CC Mods with Pics (nirtol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nirtol* »_

Then i installed the 6050, rear camera and TV. Tv is useless in t he US because not HD, REar camera works well. Nav works well. *Radio plug was not plug and play.* I have pics of install if you guys want to see - let me know. I like the radio, nav etc. I di miss seing the full name of the songs. It cost me $435 with camera delivered. Another $200 for install. 
rear camera install (on number plate light)



LIKE THE WHEELS!
What did you have to modify to install the radio when you say it wasn't plug and play? 
I would like to see more of the install of the radio. 
Can you take a picture of the tag light now in the evening? I saw the photo of the camera and it looks like it removes one of the bulbs, so I want to know if there is less light shining on the licnse plate.
Thanks!


----------



## nirtol (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: CC Mods with Pics (jimntjames)*

The only thing not P&P was the radio antenna. In my car we had to get different adaptor - rest fits. BTw if you do upgrade, make sure that they run seperate (direct) voltage for camera. Initially mine did not work and the installer tracked why - Not enough power. 
I can take pic for you, but it does not remove a lightbulb. it just replaces it. I also changed out the 2 light bulbs to a high intensity blue (white ) which looks much better.


----------



## jimntjames (Mar 13, 2004)

Nirtol, thanks for the quick reply. 
Can you post the part number for the adaptor?


----------



## nirtol (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: (RafaGolfBr)*

Thank you - I think wheels look better machined as well. I can only thank Veedubin02 for great pics of his - I know he has his up for sale with the sensors, as he is planning on new wheels. . 2k Racing was very good at covering up - But it is a good idea anyway and i will do that.


----------



## nirtol (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Comment on Wheels and tint*

Thank you - I think wheels look better machined as well. I can only thank Veedubin02 for great pics of his - I know he has his up for sale with the sensors, as he is planning on new wheels. . 2k Racing was very good at covering up - But it is a good idea anyway and i will do that.


----------



## nirtol (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: (jimntjames)*

No Problem - i am sorry i do not have that - the installer had it in his shop, but i do not imagine that it is hard to get - In fact Fish can probably provide it.


----------



## nirtol (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: CC Mods with Pics (jimntjames)*

Email me at [email protected] and i can give you links to the rest of the pics - Hope they help. If anyone is in LA i can give you the shop that installed for me as he already has had the experience with mine, and did a very good job


----------



## gotfast11 (Sep 4, 2009)

hey man quick question about the h/u.... does ur buttons for the steering wheel all still work??


----------



## nirtol (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: (gotfast11)*

The bluetooth voice commands don't but all others radio volume, song fwd /back do work. all phone functions work.


----------



## McMerc (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: CC Mods with Pics (nirtol)*

Can't wait to see when it get lowered


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

It will look much better once lowered


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: CC Mods with Pics (nirtol)*

Looks good! I also smoked my tails but used laminx film. The good thing is its reversible but a pita to install.
Hope your waywell performs well, there were alot of horror stories on the mkv forums that kept me away.


----------



## thisisnotdave (May 27, 2007)

Would be nice if there was an open source replacement front end for the waywell. Since it's a somewhat competent piece of hardware, that runs an OS which has at least a decent level of developer support. It could be a much more powerful unit.


----------



## chiro444 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (thisisnotdave)*

Send a shout out for the shop. I live in Pasadena and may want to have the tails tinted. What's their address and how much did you spend?


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

What did you use to spray your tails with?


----------



## nirtol (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: (chiro444)*

rear light tint was $160 i believe - takes 2 hours - look at their site 2kracing.com


----------



## nirtol (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

the car is lowered - look at image with silver wheels not chrome - 2kracing told me that it will come down more over the next few weeks -


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

I know this is an older post, but thought I would point out in the picture your tire is on wrong, it is facing the wrong direction from a tread stand-point.


----------

